# Unzufriedene Westler



## Kleeblalas (2. März 2020)

Hallo,

Mir ist heute in Hannover was ja bekanntlich im Westen ist was passiert was ich mit euch teilen möchte.

Es scheint sich das zu bestätigen dass auch im Westen potenzielle AFD Leute rumlaufen die aus Gründen unzufrieden sind.

Nun bin ich Mecklenburger und bin heute im Zeitungsladen an eine aggressive Verkeuferin gelangt die rechte Sachen parolte.Sie war eine westlerin.

Das hat meinen Eindruck dass so etwas auch im Westen vorkommt bestätigt.Mor stellt sich folgende Frage

Was wollen die Westler noch? Sie verdienen mehr und können sich mehr leisten.


----------



## Slezer (2. März 2020)

Rotkäppchen kommt gleich und erzählt dir was im Westen los ist.

Hab vorher auch geduscht und wurde Nass. Habe zwar damit gerechnet aber ist halt so. Komisch oder


----------



## Kleeblalas (2. März 2020)

Ich versuche zu verstehen wie man so etwas tun kann. Das ist alles. Will damit deutlich machen,dass einige eben undankbar sind. Und das finde ich affig. Weil man mehr verdient und liest wie toll alles im Westen sei. Scheint ja nicht so.


----------



## Research (2. März 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2020)

Hmm, ich warte ja auf den ersten Kommentar zum Thema ausländische Simkarten.


----------



## Pimp-OINK (2. März 2020)

Westen Osten...was für ein blöder S****!
Das heißt Deutschland...fertig.
Und der einzige der unzufrieden mit sich selbst ist, ist der Ersteller des Posts.  Heul leise...entschuldigung,,,


----------



## P2063 (3. März 2020)

Wow, Erkenntnis des Tages: Es gibt Idioten in jedem Bundesland.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. März 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> Wow, Erkenntnis des Tages: Es gibt Idioten in jedem Bundesland.



So einfach kann man es sich aber auch wieder nicht machen! Es gilt schließlich immer zu bedenken: nachts ist kälter als wie draußen! Wer weiß es? Natürlich wieder keiner!

Vote4close!


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. März 2020)

Ich war noch nie im Osten. Gibt es da Strom? Hat Honecker die Demokratie eingeführt?


----------



## RyzA (3. März 2020)

Krass ich hatte zuerst "Unzufriedene W*r*estler" gelesen.


----------



## Research (4. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass ich hatte zuerst "Unzufriedene W*r*estler" gelesen.


Same.


----------



## _Berge_ (4. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass ich hatte zuerst "Unzufriedene W*r*estler" gelesen.




+1  erst bei der Verkäuferin wurde ich stutzig  

ne mal im ernst, was will der TE? 

Ost und West ist nicht mehr, vieles geht nur noch im Kopf ab, klar hier und da gibt es Unterschiede in der Entlohnung (in Sachsen/Leipzig habe ich Brutto soviel verdient wie jetzt Netto in Hessen) aber das liegt auch an der Branche

Was überall aber gleich ist Rechtes Pack und unzufriedenen Menschen, generell extreme Gruppen


----------



## Krolgosh (4. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass ich hatte zuerst "Unzufriedene W*r*estler" gelesen.



Danke!  Ich dachte bin der einzige.. und war dann richtig enttäuscht vom Inhalt des Posts.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Krass ich hatte zuerst "Unzufriedene W*r*estler" gelesen.


+1


----------



## -Atlanter- (13. März 2020)

Kleeblalas schrieb:


> Ich versuche zu verstehen wie man so etwas tun kann. Das ist alles. Will damit deutlich machen,dass einige eben undankbar sind. Und das finde ich affig. Weil man mehr verdient und liest wie toll alles im Westen sei. Scheint ja nicht so.



Ich war noch nicht im Osten, aber ich so viel weiß ich: Im Westen ist genauso wenig alles toll, wie im Osten alles schlecht ist. Für mich gibt es nur ein Deutschland. 

Außerländerfeindliche Menschen gibts übrigens auch im Westen.



RyzA schrieb:


> Krass ich hatte zuerst "Unzufriedene W*r*estler" gelesen.



+1


----------



## Amigo (7. April 2020)

+1 Wrestler... wtf 

Im Osten ist es super, da sind die besten Clubs...


----------



## DARPA (7. April 2020)

Warum redet nie einer über den Norden und Süden. Voll diskriminierend.


----------



## Leonidas_I (7. April 2020)

DARPA schrieb:


> Warum redet nie einer über den Norden und Süden. Voll diskriminierend.


Wozu auch? Es ist doch bekannt, dass Süden gut ist und Norden schlecht. Je weiter nach Süden, desto besser. Das gilt allerdings nur bis zum nördlichen Wendekreis.


----------

